# Battle of the Robusto's



## canucks6024 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi folks,

I'm planning to just order ONE (so please don't tell me to order all of them  box of robustos. They will be smoked probably within the next 2-3 years so this is not a quest to find a cigar that will taste good in 10-20 years.

I've narrowed it down to :

PSD 4
Boli RC
Juan Lopez #2

I do understand the fact that there is no BETTER or WORSE cigar. So I can only humbly ask you fine folks out there: What is your favorite Robusto right if you were to purchase one right now?

Thanks a lot. If there are any other recommendations you have, I would appreciate it


----------



## wcktalvrg (Mar 6, 2008)

Thats a tough decision! I would still go with my fav... PSD4 :tu


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

If you want to smoke right away probably the Bolivar RCs. I'm a big fan of the PSD4s with a couple years on them, so if you can find a box from 06 I would go with those.


----------



## RobustoG (Oct 28, 2007)

PSD4 (07) - Excellent smoke now


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

when I lived in europe, I loved them all 

That being said, I think PSD4s are too hit and miss fresh, JL#2s are pretty good but Boli RCs are (in Dustin's words) BUTTERY GOODNESS.

YMMV,

scottie


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

wcktalvrg said:


> Thats a tough decision! I would still go with my fav... PSD4 :tu


 :tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

I remember when I hadn't got a humidor and smoked whole box of PSD4 06 one year ago. They were terrific :tu


----------



## lostark374 (Aug 6, 2008)

RASS?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

lostark374 said:


> RASS?


Mag 46?


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

I have never had a PSD4 but I have had Bolivar RC and I loved them - I am going to get a box of them soon in fact.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Out of what you picked, the Juan Lopez is best choice, followed by Bolivar. The Partagas Serie D's have been overrated for years. At one point they were great, but that was a while to go.

Bolivar and Juan Lopez both smoke well with minimum of aging, not so with the Partagas.

Honestly, you should just buy all three, as none of them are expensive.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow, that's a tough choice. I say it's a toss up between the PSD4 and the BRC. I guess it comes down to what type of profile you like. I'd go with the PSD4 for something with spice and the BRC for an earthier taste. I had some JL2s over the summer and didn't really care for them. Although, it could have been that my palate was shot by the time I smoked them.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Of those three, the Boli RC. I would pick RASS over all of them.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Mag 46?


Yes Tom, Mag 46 is a good cigar, but the poster only asked about three robustos, not corona gordas. Sorry.:ss


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Mag 46?


Newbies!!! :hn :ss


----------



## canucks6024 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks guys for the responses

I have a few humble questions though:

What is a Rass (Ramon Allones)???

I`ve been reading the most recent edition of Cigar Aficinado and the 94 rating they gave to the Juan Lopez 2 has me doing a double take. Mind you I agree you can`t take all their ratings to heart, but dosn`t this say something at least? I know that its a relativly new up and comer though no? Because not many people have tried/know much about them?

Sorry bout the Magnum. My source does have a sale on them right now, but Upmann`s profile has never been my cup of tea, mind you I shouldn`t over generalize smokes like that


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

RASS – Ramon Allones Specially Selected. It's a Robusto.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I like the VR famosos no aging needed.. carmely creamy smoothe :tu


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

All good choices.... Buy 'em all.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

canucks6024 said:


> I`ve been reading the most recent edition of Cigar Aficinado and the 94 rating they gave to the *Juan Lopez 2 has me doing a double take*. Mind you I agree you can`t take all their ratings to heart, but dosn`t this say something at least?


I also did a double take on them, but didn't go with them. Pete Johnson said they are a great smoke. I'm interested.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

PSD4's make me so angry. I rarely purchase them. I have been so unlucky with them. I would rather have a RASS, ERDM CS, Bolivar RC, or SLR Regios.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> ERDM CS


I love these!!! :dr:dr


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

I`ve been reading the most recent edition of Cigar Aficinado and the 94 rating they gave to the Juan Lopez 2 has me doing a double take. Mind you I agree you can`t take all their ratings to heart, but dosn`t this say something at least?

I realize this is a little off subject, but thought I would share; I smoked a JUAN LOPEZ SELECCION No.1 from a new box of '08 late last night, and it was outstanding. Burned straight too!


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

My first 'go to' CC was the PSD4 but I'm a big Bolivar guy these days. I had a BRC off the truck and it was delicious. And every one I've had so far from mulitple boxes has been great. Can't say that about the PSD4, although it's a great cigar too.

You can't go wrong really.

Edit: I can't pesonally recommend the RASS. Every one I've had is very tight and some were plugged. Flavor had some ammonia or something else going on. This was from one box so my opinion is hardly an authoritative one.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

Boli's are gooood!
PSD4 are hit ans miss..
But RASS....:dr:dr:dr (since some one else brought them up:ss)


----------



## LARAIDER (Sep 1, 2007)

My favorite robusto is the Montecristo Edmundo, which I consider the top robusto.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

About all I can say is that of the three, the only one I have put away is the JL No.2.


----------



## canucks6024 (Apr 19, 2007)

I just wanted to say thanks to all the fellow CS members have that offered their thoughts and opinions on this topic. 

I recently tried both a Boli RC and PSD #4 within the last week. And I think that I've decided to lean towards a box of the PSD 4's. The Boli RC was a smooth elegant, almondy, balanced smoke that was well balanced. But I felt that the amazing complexity and array of flavors that the PSD offered was unmatched. Mind you the burn was to be desired, the flavors of the PSD ranged from: a kick @$$ leather/cedar background, along with cocoa, chocolate, coffee, and other notes my young palate has yet to be able to discern. This this not the reason most of us decide to venture into the world of CC's? In search for a single stick that could pocess just SOOO many flavours that profiles that change every inch or so you progress. I now also understand why CS members advocate "aging" of the PSD, with such a wide array of flavours, a futhur mellowing and better balance of those flavours could certainly be very rewarding.

(this is my first time describing flavours and my experiance, sorry if it's not as descriptive or indepth as others....i still have much to learn)

I felt that that both smokes were both excellent and would eventually become a "regular" member of my coolidor. As soon as I decide to make another order, I'm sure I'll revisit the Boli RC once again.

And now for another dilemma. Since I'm paying a pretty chunk of change for shipping, why not throw in a box of Boli PC's or Monte 4's?

HAHA, this slope is indeed slippery


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

canucks6024 said:


> And now for another dilemma. Since I'm paying a pretty chunk of change for shipping, why not throw in a box of Boli PC's or Monte 4's?


I say go for it you wouldn't want the PSD 4's to get lonely would you?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

canucks6024 said:


> And now for another dilemma. Since I'm paying a pretty chunk of change for shipping, why not throw in a box of Boli PC's or Monte 4's?
> 
> HAHA, this slope is indeed slippery


Boli PC's :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

canucks6024 said:


> And now for another dilemma. Since I'm paying a pretty chunk of change for shipping, why not throw in a box of Boli PC's or Monte 4's?
> 
> HAHA, this slope is indeed slippery


I would go for the Monte #4's for SURE! I have smoked lots of the Boli PC and Monte #4 and the Monte #4 is so much nicer in my opinion. Heaps of spicies which I LOVE in a cigar!

I have not had a PSD4 before, is it stronger/spicier than the Bolivar RC?


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

I've bought a box of Monte'4, smoked one and bought another box :ss


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Andyman said:


> I like the VR famosos no aging needed.. carmely creamy smoothe :tu


I know you already made your decision, but I'm smoking some 07 famosos and they really are fantastic!


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

canucks6024 said:


> And now for another dilemma. Since I'm paying a pretty chunk of change for shipping, why not throw in a box of Boli PC's or Monte 4's?
> 
> HAHA, this slope is indeed slippery


I'm partial to everything that is Bolivar but if you favor the Monte profile then the #4 is a must have. I just had the first of a new box of #4s and it is probably my favorite Monte right now...I promptly had another. Again, you can't go wrong.

You are paying high costs for shipping? A lot of reputable vendors build the cost into each box price. Shipping isn't 'free' of course but most vendors build it in to the price.


----------



## canucks6024 (Apr 19, 2007)

Jimbo14 said:


> I would go for the Monte #4's for SURE! I have smoked lots of the Boli PC and Monte #4 and the Monte #4 is so much nicer in my opinion. Heaps of spicies which I LOVE in a cigar!
> 
> I have not had a PSD4 before, is it stronger/spicier than the Bolivar RC?


Indeed, the PSD4 is a more fuller bodied smoke than the Bolivar. Both have it's strong points, the Boli is more of a elegant smoke that pronouces the high notes much more efficently (almond, cedar, etc). Wheras the PSD4 focuses on the deep rich lower register notes (leather, cocoa, chocolate, etc)

Just my opinion


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

canucks6024 said:


> Indeed, the PSD4 is a more fuller bodied smoke than the Bolivar. Both have it's strong points, the Boli is more of a elegant smoke that pronouces the high notes much more efficently (almond, cedar, etc). Wheras the PSD4 focuses on the deep rich lower register notes (leather, cocoa, chocolate, etc)
> 
> Just my opinion


Thankyou very much for your detailed answer. I will have to buy a few PSD4 to try now...


----------

